# Sweden 071202



## Micke (Nov 26, 2007)

WOW what a snow we got this night!!!

I wake up of the sound of a car spinning and looked out. Wow, at the night it has come down about 20-30cm snow and the plowtractor hade not come yet. I live outside a oldpepoles home and it was time for the workers to change.

I jump in to the clothes and grab the carkey and get out. It all starts with pulling that car, a Volvo 240 in to the parking. Then it all startend and an hour later I pulled 5cars in and out there before the plowtractor arived. You can gues whats hapen´d when smal WV Golf and 2WD old ford vans try to drive in that snow. Well, there was no one get in or out.

Then the tractor came and helped so now I only had to help the cars out to the plowed area. 
Could a morning starts better? I don´t think so. Im sorry, but I didn´t have any time to take a photo. But I was out later and get some pictures. Hope you don´t mind that they are many.









This is "Bjornavagen" where it runs hundreds of trucks per day, lees at weekends. Now It´s about 2meters narrower than it juse to bee in the winther. You can see the roadstick(?) at the right side. Those sticks is often almost tuchabel with the positionlight on a truck. Now they are about one meter out.









Here it´s even narrower and I don´t want to meet a truck.









Here you see the plowwalls beside my car.









Much snow is pulled away to clear the roadcross


----------



## Micke (Nov 26, 2007)

Later this day, they get out the roadshave (I don´t know what they called in english but you se the picture) to push out the snow.









As you see, he have a wing.









At the airport they worked with all machines they hade.









Here is the Volvo L90c and plowing the parking for the second time this day.


----------



## Micke (Nov 26, 2007)

Many old tractors was started to showel the snow. Here is an old Volvo BM.

Thats all for this time.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

wow those are great pictures. we havent seen snow like that..um..in many years at least. 
your english is good too. actually better than old tower's lol


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

ROFLMAO he must not have web Tv


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

That Volvo loader had teeth on the bucket, I wonder how much asphalt they tear up.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

06HD BOSS;450428 said:


> wow those are great pictures. we havent seen snow like that..um..in many years at least.
> your english is good too. actually better than old tower's lol


That's what I was gonna say! Web TV for life! Oh yea thats right it's no longer around.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

thanks for all the pics..........keep them coming.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

nice pics, can you get more of the grader?


----------



## Micke (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for that. Hope you liked to see some snow from other parts of the world 

Bike5200: I guess he wasn´t showeling the road at least. But you know, whit a good driver... and so on 

04superduty: Is this a grader?









Well, this was a week ago and after that we get much rain so the snowdeep get lesser and the road get wery slipery, on 7days, they sanded 1(!) time and this is a road with hundreds of trucks every day. Unfortunality a guy I know (a colleague to my father) get to know it when it was to late. He krashed at that road I have pictures on and sadly died. RIP! Rescuers worked about 3hours to cut out 2 other persons from the other wehicle who was involved to.


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

thats the kind of snow New Hampshire needs.


----------



## cjcocn (Feb 17, 2006)

Micke

Thanks for the great pics and sorry to hear about your Father's colleague.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

The blade on the front of that Volvo L90 looks like a beast - wow! Keep the pics coming


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

yep those are the pics, it looks like behind the main grader blade there is possibly another blade? something looks like it is sticking out right in front of the rear wheel.


----------

